

The West Wing on privacy (1999) - LukeHoersten
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj4PwyfDNuI
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.imdb.com&#x2F;title&#x2F;tt0745704&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m amazed at how accurate this scene from 1999, 14 years ago, predicted today.
======
iandanforth
I always loved this scene from that episode discussing if the 4th amendment
includes an implied right to personal privacy:

SAM In 1787, there was a sizable block of delegates who were initially opposed
to the Bill of Rights. One member of the Georgia delegation had to stay by way
of opposition: 'If we list the set of rights, some fools in the future are
going to claim that people are entitled only to those rights enumerated and no
longer. The framers knew...'

HARRISON Were you just calling me a fool, Mr. Seaborn?

SAM I wasn't calling you a fool, sir, the brand new state of Georgia was.

~~~
iandanforth
Adding a bit: Here is a real quote from Alexander Hamilton. Less pithy but
more powerful.

"I go further, and affirm that bills of rights, in the sense and in the extent
in which they are contended for, are not only unnecessary in the proposed
constitution, but would even be dangerous. They would contain various
exceptions to powers which are not granted; and on this very account, would
afford a colourable pretext to claim more than were granted. For why declare
that things shall not be done which there is no power to do? Why for instance,
should it be said, that the liberty of the press shall not be restrained, when
no power is given by which restrictions may be imposed? I will not contend
that such a provision would confer a regulating power; but it is evident that
it would furnish, to men disposed to usurp, a plausible pretence for claiming
that power. They might urge with a semblance of reason, that the constitution
ought not to be charged with the absurdity of providing against the abuse of
an authority, which was not given, and that the provision against restraining
the liberty of the press afforded a clear implication, that a power to
prescribe proper regulations concerning it, was intended to be vested in the
national government. This may serve as a specimen of the numerous handles
which would be given to the doctrine of constructive powers, by the indulgence
of an injudicious zeal for bills of rights."

[http://press-
pubs.uchicago.edu/founders/documents/bill_of_ri...](http://press-
pubs.uchicago.edu/founders/documents/bill_of_rightss7.html)

------
LukeHoersten
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0745704/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0745704/)
1999\. Amazing.

